# Help Me Out on Pine Log Quota Yall!



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

I am going to the Pine Log Quota hunt Nov 17-20 and I am not familiar with the area. 
Can someone give me some general information about where I can stay while there, I have a camper. Wheres the cheapest place to park?
Also, any extra tips would be appreciated! 
thankyee.


----------



## Jeetdawg (Sep 18, 2010)

From Jeetdawg's wife:
My family lives on adjoining property and I grew up there.  I apologize in advance if you happen to meet my Grandmother's dogs.   Be careful of the bears.  We saw a very large one back there last year.

MCKaskey Park (sp?) is off of Hwy20(Wilderness Camp Road) and is a very nice place.  We camped there as kids.  Pine Log WMA is just a little further down HWY 20 (about 2 turns will get you there: Left on Brooke Road, Left on Stamp Creek Road, the check in station is just past Stamp Creek ). Most of your eating places will be off of the same exit (Canton Exit).


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

you are spectacular!  
Bears? I may get to kill my first Bear?  Now thats motivation!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Sep 18, 2010)

From Jeetdawg.....if you need some help looking for areas to scout, let us know and we can point you in some areas...even the ones with bears.....we would offer to give you some contact info while you were hunting in case you needed some help, but me and the wife will be in Illinois that week smoking some midwest monsters ....good luck and let us know if we can help. 

Jarrett


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

me & baby have been looking at the WMA map and were thinking that corner over on the right that backs up against the mountains. thats looking promising?


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 18, 2010)

One thing about that place is carry a gps if you go up on the mountain to hunt. Thers a few spots up there can turn you around real quick. When you get back in there every thing looks the same. My dad and uncle got lost up there and he was an Army ranger for like 8 years. He told me to tie flagging to the trees because you will get turned around. I spend almost every weekend during hunting season in the woods and never did that. I thought it would be no problem. Low and behold I got turned around a few hundred yards from the truck. After after an hour of walking in the darkness I got out a half a mile up the road. Then my friend went with me during turkey season to the same spot and decided to walk away from the flags I had since tied on the trees and he was lost. A couple of shotgun blast later and he was out of the woods so just be careful if you go on the mountain. Phones don't work there. I hope to see you up there. I got the first hunt as well. I hope to do better this year there. Good luck


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 18, 2010)

hikingthehills said:


> One thing about that place is carry a gps if you go up on the mountain to hunt. Thers a few spots up there can turn you around real quick. When you get back in there every thing looks the same. My dad and uncle got lost up there and he was an Army ranger for like 8 years. He told me to tie flagging to the trees because you will get turned around. I spend almost every weekend during hunting season in the woods and never did that. I thought it would be no problem. Low and behold I got turned around a few hundred yards from the truck. After after an hour of walking in the darkness I got out a half a mile up the road. Then my friend went with me during turkey season to the same spot and decided to walk away from the flags I had since tied on the trees and he was lost. A couple of shotgun blast later and he was out of the woods so just be careful if you go on the mountain. Phones don't work there. I hope to see you up there. I got the first hunt as well. I hope to do better this year there. Good luck




Been there, done that, same place



> I am going to the Pine Log Quota hunt Nov 17-20 and I am not familiar with the area.
> Can someone give me some general information about where I can stay while there, I have a camper. Wheres the cheapest place to park?
> Also, any extra tips would be appreciated!
> thankyee.



You can park INSIDE Pinelog too if you want to. There are alot of places, but of course NO Power etc....  One of the coolest places I saw someone camping is Going up the Main road by the check station, cross the Second Bridge and set up Right there on the left!  Pinelog is Beautiful!  You may even get to shoot a Pig, which is what I always go after.  Good Luck!

PLEASE,  if you see a Yote, take it out!!


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I aint rich enough to have a GPS but we done talked about taking flags and tieing them off. weve been scaleing the WMA map and sometime this week i wanna scout it out with Google Maps. its about an hour from the place im ganna be before we set out, you think a day is enough to scout it?
& as big as it is hiking the hills howyou know ill see you?. Im sarah, ill be hunting with a Matthew, we should eat together or somethiN!


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 18, 2010)

Look for a grey blazer with a red Zoom plate on the front. It is always great to people from here! Everyone I've met from here has been a great stand up person. And I feel ya on the gps thing. I thought I was the only one that did not have one yet. I still use the flagging up there. If you never been there before check out the old furnace on the ther side of the creek between the 2 bridges. It was called Fords fire eater. Built in 1852. Up on the mountain there are caves up there that you put a house inside of. Found a cave up there one time and had a bobcat run out on me. I almost needed to buy some new huntin pants! It's a really cool WMA with alot of history.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 18, 2010)

how old are you? and your REAL Name. lol


----------



## cameskins (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been hunting up there for small game this year. Beautiful land. I borrowed a GPS from a buddy. Otherwise, I woulda been lost instantly. I want to get the bow up there now that it's a little cooler. That mountain heat was brutal this summer.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got an older Magellan GPS that will get you to and from very easy. Instructions on how to use it are built in. It's the Meridian model. If you want it pm me, we'll get it to you. Works great!





sweetsarah13 said:


> Well I aint rich enough to have a GPS but we done talked about taking flags and tieing them off. weve been scaleing the WMA map and sometime this week i wanna scout it out with Google Maps. its about an hour from the place im ganna be before we set out, you think a day is enough to scout it?
> & as big as it is hiking the hills howyou know ill see you?. Im sarah, ill be hunting with a Matthew, we should eat together or somethiN!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 18, 2010)

We should plan a meet and greet for the hunt! 
I spend a lot of time there myself. Met Befriendly up there last year while we were looking for hogs.


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 18, 2010)

take a look at the back side of the wma...off east valley rd. some good areas back there and lots of hog signs. also its not as mountainy... more flatter ground(im fat and smoke so i dont like climbing, unless i have too). as for camping there is a KOA Kampground at exit 296 off I-75. and thats only about a 10 minute drive to the check station.


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2010)

Gumbo1 said:


> We should plan a meet and greet for the hunt!



That's a good idea.

I'll be there for the quota hunt too.  

Let me know if you still need some help with the area Sarah.  Looks like you've got plenty of help though already.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 19, 2010)

Gumbo1 said:


> We should plan a meet and greet for the hunt!
> I spend a lot of time there myself. Met Befriendly up there last year while we were looking for hogs.



I'm in. Do we need to bring a grill and brats? Oh yea by the way Sarah my names Wes. Can't wait meet all yall!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 19, 2010)

hikingthehills said:


> I'm in. Do we need to bring a grill and brats? Oh yea by the way Sarah my names Wes. Can't wait meet all yall!



We can work something out!!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's who I have: 
sweetsarah13
hikingthehills
pnome
befriendly

We can touch base closer to hunt dates and see what's up. 
Anybody else?


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 19, 2010)

id like to meet up with you all but i didnt apply for the quota hunt. but if you all do meet up id like to meet you all anyways...


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ill be there, wherever there is, Got my Boyfriend, we got the group hunt so def. yall who know the area better pick the place and tell us what to bring, a night around a fire with some beer & food sounds about like a good plan!!!


----------



## K Dowling (Sep 20, 2010)

Im hunting there on nov. 17-20 this is my first time ever here for pine log, and my first ever quota hunt..i have no idea where to start scouting..any help


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 20, 2010)

TheAlphaHunter said:


> Im hunting there on nov. 17-20 this is my first time ever here for pine log, and my first ever quota hunt..i have no idea where to start scouting..any help



Yeah Buddy Same Here, thats why I started this Thread!!! 
Ive been looking over Google Maps& Sataliteing it but besides that I guess well just have to stop by a day early to take a look


----------



## lambos77 (Sep 21, 2010)

Carry your trout rods. Have been stocking some nice trout in the creek all year


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 21, 2010)

ohhh no! dont say that!!! this was suppose to be me & babys vacation, when no in the stand, in the camper & now he's ganna be runnin to the stream at every spare minute...  Oh goodness.


----------



## polkhunt (Sep 21, 2010)

I will give you some good advice for pine log. stay home unless you enjoy squirrel  and bird watching. I killed a buck there the first year it was open and then as the state usually does they mis managed it, and now it it hard to even see a deer, just look up the deer harvest numbers in GON that will tell the story.


----------



## childers (Sep 21, 2010)

polkhunt said:


> I will give you some good advice for pine log. stay home unless you enjoy squirrel  and bird watching. I killed a buck there the first year it was open and then as the state usually does they mis managed it, and now it it hard to even see a deer, just look up the deer harvest numbers in GON that will tell the story.


why do you have to put it down? i have only seen a few does, 2 hogs, and lots of squirrels. just enjoy whats around you. be thankful you didnt have to spend that time in the city.  its one of the prettiest places around. i go there all the time. never shot anything besides birds. i wish i knew some of the people that hunted the hogs there and actually knew a thing or two.


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 21, 2010)

stopped there today on way home from work.. kill sheet lists 4 taken since opening day. 1 was a 5pt in velvet rest were does and 1 had a 5lb fawn in the belly. as for that went to a spot i seen tracks in last year and as im walking in(in shorts and white t-shirt) to look around(4:00pm) i spotted a big doe so i crouched down and watched her watching me for about 5 minutes till i stood up then she looked around and back to me before bounding away. was pretty awesome


----------



## K Dowling (Sep 22, 2010)

i dont care what anyone says..im going, i love the outdoors, enjoying the view..kill or no kill i will ebjoy..TROUT STREAMS HERE I COME


----------



## nick220 (Sep 22, 2010)

Where can I find the area known as deertrack on the map?


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 22, 2010)

went back again today and drove to where ive never been before... as i was driving it started pouring down rain and i saw 2 more deer. 1 was BIG. couldnt tell what it was in the rain. ive been marking on my map where i see them and approx how far a drive it is


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 26, 2010)

Did some scouting and bow hunting yesterday at Pine Log. First time there. Had a party of 4 approxiamately 100 yards away from each other. Was in an oak stand in the middle of a bunch of pine thickets. Didn't see anything all morning so right around 10:00 I grabbed the fawn distress bleat call and layed into it for a few min. Nothing showed up so I left about 20 minutes after blowing the call and met up with the rest of the guys. One of them saw 2 does and another saw 1 doe just after they heard me calling.


----------



## pnome (Sep 26, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Did some scouting and bow hunting yesterday at Pine Log. First time there. Had a party of 4 approxiamately 100 yards away from each other. Was in an oak stand in the middle of a bunch of pine thickets. Didn't see anything all morning so right around 10:00 I grabbed the fawn distress bleat call and layed into it for a few min. Nothing showed up so I left about 20 minutes after blowing the call and met up with the rest of the guys. One of them saw 2 does and another saw 1 doe just after they heard me calling.



Had fun bud.  That call of yours has got the mojo.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 26, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Did some scouting and bow hunting yesterday at Pine Log. First time there. Had a party of 4 approxiamately 100 yards away from each other. Was in an oak stand in the middle of a bunch of pine thickets. Didn't see anything all morning so right around 10:00 I grabbed the fawn distress bleat call and layed into it for a few min. Nothing showed up so I left about 20 minutes after blowing the call and met up with the rest of the guys. One of them saw 2 does and another saw 1 doe just after they heard me calling.



What make and model call are ya using?


----------



## Big Eights (Sep 26, 2010)

I have lived near this place all my live and have hunted it since i was a boy before it was a wma. I think the state could do more with it , but i still love to hunt there.Every year my groop always kill some deer and a few of them were very nice bucks. I think there are still plenty of deer there but with so much area being thick cutovers most people donot hunt thats why the deer kills are down. So my advice to you is hunt the thick stuff or at least on the edge and imo. you will see more deer. I will be hunting there this season so if anyone needs advice or just a good place to setup just shoot me a p.m.


----------



## bigmthbass (Sep 26, 2010)

i will be up there this week after work hopefully almost every day. scouting with my bow and will keep marking my map. when bow season is over ill let my findings public so for the gun hunt hopefully it will be useful for someone. will keep posted on what i find


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 28, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> What make and model call are ya using?



It's a plastic Primos Fawn Bleat and Bawl (don't remember the model number... it's at home). I don't think they make it anymore but they do make a wooden one. Most people are buck hunters and don't use it so it's not something the deer are accustomed to hearing and then spotting or scenting a hunter which is the problem with most calls nowadays on pressured public land. If they come in and don't see anything they will run away, so make sure your in the thick where they have to get in close to see. Remember, it's a distress call, so they will be on high alert and not seeing anything where the sound is coming from at distance will spook them away.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 5, 2010)

was out there today and found a very nice spot. i bet its swampy in wet weather times but its down in a valley with very nice trails leading away from cutovers.  a few spots have been cleared away dont know if they are scrapes or what but some deer tracks around them. also some nut of some sort is falling. dont look like acorns but bigger and darker color. not alot of pines in the bottom but on the skirts of it are some tall pines and alot of smaler pines growing up. this place looks awesome and i wish i had more time to hunt it instead of like 2 hours a night after work


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 5, 2010)

ohh...... since in sitting on the ground i got a camo burlap draped in front of me hanging on dead branches... i had 5 or 6 turkeys within 15 ft of me they never saw me till i tried to stand and get their pic with my cell. also found an old lock on stand. its been there a while as the tree has grown around the ropes holding the climbing sticks on and the chain looks pretty rusty


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 6, 2010)

im sitting out there right now. on a hill overlooking a creek. with a huge field on my left and smaller on right. while walking back here there are alot of trees with mud at least 2ft up the trunks from the hogs. wind is blowing good right now but havent seen anything yet..


----------



## pnome (Oct 6, 2010)

bigmthbass said:


> im sitting out there right now. on a hill overlooking a creek. with a huge field on my left and smaller on right. while walking back here there are alot of trees with mud at least 2ft up the trunks from the hogs. wind is blowing good right now but havent seen anything yet..



I know right where you are.  

You know I showed that spot to this guy me and dertiedawg were hunting with a few weeks ago.  He said that you'll never see hogs during the day in there because it's too wide open.  Need to get into something more thick.  I think he's right.  I've hunted that spot many times and never seen anything but sign.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 6, 2010)

they are doing some massive tree cutting right now on the back side of the wma. i drove my maxima about 4 miles back there today and i should have known better but it was fun. they have made the road better to travel on for the big trucks so i just decided to follow it till i came across the big tree cutters and turned around


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 7, 2010)

sat out there tonight for about 2 hours with my son and saw a spike... grunted it to about 35-40 yrds but wouldnt come any closer. he finally split after a few minutes. was awesome.


----------



## pnome (Nov 15, 2010)

bump.

Looks like I'll only be able to hunt on Saturday, and only then just for the morning.

Ya'll still going?


----------



## childers (Nov 19, 2010)

if yall dont mind sharing where the hog rubs are, it would be extremely appreciated. i have been hunting there for 6 years now with no luck


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 19, 2010)

go in the back entrance and drive past the lake and then when you cross a small creek there will be a huge food plot on left...just after that


----------



## 24on48hunting (Nov 20, 2010)

are they even keeping the gates open for the small game seasons?


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 20, 2010)

im sure the back gate is open because they are cutting trees like crazy about 5 miles up the road


----------



## childers (Nov 20, 2010)

i know the creaak and food plot. but is it near the creek? near the back of the food plot? near the small pond where the road starts to go up? i am not clear. sorry and thank you!


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 22, 2010)

the first plot on your left after you cross the creek and drive around the corner  is in front of the creek. follow the plot to the right side all the way towards the back and you will see swampy areas before you reach the creek. if your facing the creek from that plot there is a hill on your right that leads to another plot. look around the swampy areas and you will see mud on the trees from the hogs


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 22, 2010)

the first plot on your left after you cross the creek and drive around the corner  is in front of the creek. follow the plot to the right side all the way towards the back and you will see swampy areas before you reach the creek. if your facing the creek from that plot there is a hill on your right that leads to another plot. look around the swampy areas and you will see mud on the trees from the hogs


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 22, 2010)

the first plot on your left after you cross the creek and drive around the corner  is in front of the creek. follow the plot to the right side all the way towards the back and you will see swampy areas before you reach the creek. if your facing the creek from that plot there is a hill on your right that leads to another plot. look around the swampy areas and you will see mud on the trees from the hogs


----------

